# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Old floor tile adhesive

## Azrehan

Bought our house in May last year. Now we want to install floorboards in this small room. 
What are people's thoughts on whether this contains asbestos? If it does, we might just flush it over with concrete.

----------


## David.Elliott

I would seriously doubt it contains asbestos from what I can see... 
However now would be a great time to do the homework and find a local testing facility that can test for you through your reno...

----------

